# Rainbow Cichlids



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

Having spent most of my life in the British Army, I had long ago stopped breeding fish. But now I am retired, and has a free 36 tank, I decided to try cichlids. I got 6 Rainbows, and noted that they were very shy, staying hidden except for the arrival of the flake and bloodworm. Then two took over a side lying terracota plantpot. Hmm, I thought, might be something in this. That was about a month ago.

This afternoon feeding, I saw a dark cloud of movement on a flat rock with the two proud parents hovering over them. Mum and Dad had let their brood, of which I had no idea, out to play. They were chasing off the other 4 Rainbows quite aggressively so I decided to remove the other 4. They are in a small tank now waiting to go back to the aquarists. When I tried to clean the glass opposite the pot, so I could see the babies properly, the larger of the two attacked me!!! No prob said I this is your home, I'll leave it, for now. Parents have now calmed down and checked the entire tank for anyone else, satisfied, the babies are now back out playing. :fish:

I quickly rang my local aquarist, I worked for him for a while, but in the tech side (online shopping). He said make sure the Rena 204 is switched off, or right down, maybe use a sponge filter. I had already thought of that. And I have crshed up some flake food into dust and thrown it in. I'll get some liqufry tomorrow.

OK, thats my welcome! Now, any tips for me as to looking after them? As I said, its been eons since I bred fish, and then mostly livebearers. I am very happy to be a fishy dad again, rfeminds me of simpler times!! :wink:


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

Apparently I am not allowed to edit my own posts!!

Try again - searching through the net for info, I am surprised to find that hardly two sites give the same sizes for the Rainbow. One says 2 to 2.5 inches; another up to 5 inches! My larger one (male?) is or nearly 3.5 inches, the smaller one 2.5 inch.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Some tips:

1. Males grow to about 4 inches long; females are a little shorter.

2. The fry are very durable, as long as they don't get eaten by some other fish in the tank. They also can be raised in a separate tank without the parents and will do fine.

3. You can put a pre-filter sponge over the intake of the Rena, and the fry will not get sucked in.

4. You will eventually be overrun by rainbow cichlids. They are very prolific breeders.

5. Good decision on the other adults. They would have been confined to a very small area of the tank.


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks BD, nice to know I am on the right path. Will check out pre filter sponge tomorrow


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

I went to the shop this morning and bought some fry food but they will also nibble at algae pellets which I already had. I decided to use white filter fibre wraped around a reduced flow rena 204 inlet.

The fry now are swimming more and more into the tank and being carefully monitored by parents. One of the fry seems to be a bit of a dare devil, it keeps running off on its own, then dashing back!! The remaining 4 Rainbows went back to the shop also this morning. Dad again attacked me this morning when I took the inlet pipe out to elastic band the fibre to it!! :fish:

How do I add an image in this medium, I have only used invisionpower software for years.


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

Bd79 said:


> Some tips:
> 
> 4. You will eventually be overrun by rainbow cichlids. They are very prolific breeders.


Already got an outlet, take them to my local Aquarist and build up credit


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!

Click on the link in my signature for instructions on how to post pics on the forum.


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

your a star, been so easy these past few years forgot about embedding images!! Doh! I will add pic to google then link! Thanks.


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

AT LAST!!


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

phew, that took long enough but sorted, had to sign up to photobucket


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job! Quite a cloud of fry you have there.


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

there is more, but they are lower down, behind dad, and thanks for the info


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Really like that first photo!


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have about 40 fry in a breeder box, and just caught the parents putting down more eggs on a rock.


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

Growing quickly, will try and get another photo tomorrow, they are in moonlight right now.


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

The fry are growing quickly, but, I think the parents may be ready to spawn again. Can I put the female (or BOTH) in a community tank to keep her from spawing until I have sold on the first brood? I will leave the male in the existed 36 tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You don't need to save the fry they produce. Let nature take its course. If you move the girls to a community tank anything can happen. That are cichlids after all...


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

only one girl, the mum, would be moved. The fry I will be selling (I have an outlet) when they attain a sellable size. I just need to make sure the parents dont spawn before the kids grow up, I do not have space for a third tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Are the fry still in the breeder box?


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

Never have been, I let the parents look after them throughout. Free swimming around their own tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Ahhh... that was a different poster in this thread.

How big are these fry, and what's in the community tank?


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

1cm long, miniature fish now, community, large angel, danis. clown loach, young, plec (miniature 6 inch) several cat fish all small, 2 widows, silver tips,


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Are the fry still in the breeder box?


That was me, and yes, they are, but the parents just spawned again and have at least 100 fry in the tank.


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

lovely video


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

Growing now recognisable as rainbows


----------

